# Does Gmail Work On Windows Live Messenger?



## Rowan06

I just got a new Gmail account, but when I try to sign onto Windows Live Messenger with it its not letting me. Is it compatible?


----------



## etaf

you probably need an msn account - hotmail etc - 

are you using your gmail details to sign onto windows live ??


----------



## Rowan06

I got a Gmail account, and I want to use it on Windows Live Messenger (like MSN Messenger)


----------



## etaf

i dont thinkk you can - you need to use an MSN passport - hotmail account

gmail has a chat facility - but ony to gmail I think


----------



## 5mins

basically all you have to do, is register whatever email you want to use for live messenger (or any messenger which uses windows live IDs) to a windows live id.. uhh. do i make any sense here?

basically you just need to sign the email up to a windows live id account for it to be used with live messenger.

go to this link: https://accountservices.passport.net/reg.srf?fid=RegCredOnlyEASI&ru=https://accountservices.passport.net/ppnetworkhome.srf%3Fvv%3D500%26lc%3D1033&cru=https://accountservices.passport.net/ppnetworkhome.srf%3fvv%3d500%26lc%3d1033&sl=1&lc=1033

i hope i helped.


----------



## v-2shvin

hey..
thanks for the info..just want to appriciate your help..thanks once again..


----------

